# Closed due to inactivity Progress Journal - Phoenix



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Today was a good day. We rode in the arena with a few horses from down the street, phoenix is familiar with one of them but the mare was new (and also a mare so he acted a bit stud-y the whole ride); it was a nice relaxing workout, lots of easy trotting and some stretching, lots of walk. The other horses were doing canter exercises over some poles and phoenix got to stand and watch which was so good for him. He gets triggers to freal out on trail when horses canter around him, he usually bucks. Today he watched and was calm so that was great. 

Near the end of the ride I asked the others to go to one end of the arena to give my idiot boy room to canter without running into everyone. He picked up both leads when I asked him, did a lovely 20m circle in both directions and I think he enjoyed showing off his skills for the mare. He's had trouble picking up the left lead since the BO added more sand to the arena, it's a bit too deep in my opinion but hopefully they'll drag it a few more times and even it out a bit.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Really nice horse. Have fun with the journal. I will enjoy reading it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

